# Redirect su url di pubblicita' invece di "page not found"

## Danilo

Ogni volta che provo a digitare una pagina errata ho un redirect su un sito pubblicitario

```
 searchportal.information.com
```

E' un po di tempo che accade e ricomincio ad essere stufo, ovviamante mi capita sia con firefox che con opera o konqueror.

Ho una connessione Alice 640 con i 2 dns settati:

```

$ cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

#nameserver 85.37.17.17

#nameserver 85.38.28.72

nameserver  151.99.125.2

nameserver  195.130.225.129

```

Anche mettendone altri il problema non si risolve.

Come posso tornare ad avere il vecchio sano errore di pagina non trovata ?

Grazie

----------

## cloc3

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> E' un po di tempo che accade e ricomincio ad essere stufo, ovviamante mi capita sia con firefox che con opera o konqueror.
> 
> 

 

intollerabile.

succede anche con un sistema operativo indipendente, tipo una chiavetta usb?

----------

## Danilo

In che senso chiavetta usb?

Non puo' essere un cookie  in quanto avevo rimosso temporaneamente anche la directory ~/.mozilla/.

E comunque non si verificherebbe ciontemporaneamente con 3 browser diversi.

----------

## cloc3

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> In che senso chiavetta usb?
> 
> 

 

non in senso puro gentoo, ma è un test rapido per escludere che il problema sia fuori dal tuo sistema operativo locale.

----------

## Danilo

Stasera provo a mettere il tutto su  una chaiavetta.

Non credo neanche io che il problema sia gentoo altrimenti avrei aperto il post sul forum italiano e non di discussione.

A proposito : dopo aver inserito nuovi dns dentro /etc/resolv.conf mica ho bisogno di riavviare i servizi per usare i nuovi dns?

----------

## cloc3

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A proposito : dopo aver inserito nuovi dns dentro /etc/resolv.conf mica ho bisogno di riavviare i servizi per usare i nuovi dns?

 

penso di no.

alla peggio, controlla se esiste un effetto cache legato ad nscd.

----------

## djinnZ

Credo che sia un problema dei dns, il mondo ha ingranato la retromarcia...

----------

## MajinJoko

se cerchi  *Quote:*   

> searchportal.information.com

  su google trovi un sacco di articoli riguardo al DNS poisoning e a possibili soluzioni, che mi lasciano più che perplesso perché ti rimandando a software per windows..

scusa ma non c'é niente di anormale nel tuo /etc/hosts ?

edit: ne parlano anche qui: http://fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?s=ce5f4d31c5f4e7237f02cf9784e3406a&t=180123&page=2.

hai provato con opendns?

----------

## djinnZ

opendns (non uso i dns degli isp da un pezzo, ma non è che sia una gran soluzione) su information.com & C fa una redirezione a suo volta verso la pagina di ricerca dell'isp o su google o sulla sua pagina di ricerca.

Ripeto che il mondo sta andando indietro... meno male che il 2012 incombe.

----------

## Danilo

Non credo che vi siano  problemi dentro /etc/hosts

tux ~ # cat /etc/hosts|grep -v "^#"

127.0.0.1       localhost tux.homenetwork tux

Il problema si presenta con Tutti i dns che ho provato: opendns compreso

----------

## Danilo

Stranissimo comunque: sotto windows firefox mi redirige verso googl...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

cambiando i dns la situazione cambia?

----------

## Danilo

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> cambiando i dns la situazione cambia?

 

purtroppo no !!!

Temo che sia qualcosa fatto da mamma telecom.

A seconda dell'errore che faccio acceda una cosa diversa:

- scrivo "ksdhs" mi appare la pagina di search.information.com

- scrivo "www.ksdhs" mi appare la pagina di ricerca di alice

se poi metto i dns che dovrebbero essere buoni (nessuna redirezione di alice: 62.211.69.170)

Allora mi viene search .information.

Che pizza!!!

----------

## MajinJoko

io la butto lì (poco convinto, ma sai mai..)

non è che il file /etc/hosts possa essere replicato nella propria home, e da lì imporre settaggi diversi? Voglio dire, non è che quella redirezione è imposta da un (ipotetico) file hosts nella tua home?

se provi dalla tua macchina gentoo a navigare come root, o come qualsivoglia altro utente? sempre lo stesso comportamento?

hai fatto poi la prova da livecd (o liveusb)?

----------

## Danilo

Purtroppo nessuna differenza anche navigando da root    :Sad: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Temo che sia qualcosa fatto da mamma telecom.
> 
> 

 

fosse vero, sarebbe da arresto.

magari sono gli amici del tronchetto che ti stanno intercettando.

ma hai provato con il metodo chiavetta?

----------

## Apetrini

Il discorso si fa interessante. Ma con altri browser succede lo stesso?

Cmq batti 

```
about:config
```

 sulla barra di firefox e cerca la stringa "browser.search.defaultenginename".

----------

## Danilo

Un mistero e' stato spiegato: c'era google e vicino un altro item con un indirizzo.

Azzerato i 2 campi che risultavano personalizzati.

ora se scrivo nella barra degli indirizzi:

```
http://www.pippuzzooolo.it/
```

 mi esce searchportal.information.com

ma addirittura da consolle root:

```
tux ~ # ping www.pippuzzooolo.it

PING www.pippuzzooolo.it.homenetwork.org (208.73.210.121) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from searchportal.information.com (208.73.210.121): icmp_seq=1 ttl=241 time=228 ms

64 bytes from searchportal.information.com (208.73.210.121): icmp_seq=2 ttl=241 time=228 ms

64 bytes from searchportal.information.com (208.73.210.121): icmp_seq=3 ttl=241 time=229 ms

^C

--- www.pippuzzooolo.it.homenetwork.org ping statistics ---

3 packets transmitted, 3 received, 0% packet loss, time 2012ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 228.127/228.573/229.271/0.499 ms

```

----------

## cloc3

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora se scrivo nella barra degli indirizzi:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

questo è il mio traceroute:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ traceroute www.pippuzzooolo.it

traceroute to www.pippuzzooolo.it (67.215.65.132), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  router (192.168.0.1)  0.699 ms  0.849 ms  0.994 ms

 2  * * *

 3  host148-193-static.20-80-b.business.telecomitalia.it (80.20.193.148)  36.643 ms  37.795 ms  39.732 ms

 4  172.17.4.77 (172.17.4.77)  50.592 ms  52.496 ms  53.475 ms

 5  host161-8-static.20-80-b.business.telecomitalia.it (80.20.8.161)  56.675 ms  57.625 ms  59.573 ms

 6  mil30-ibs-resid-2.mil.seabone.net (195.22.192.181)  61.569 ms  61.929 ms  64.834 ms

 7  mil50-mil30-racc1.mil.seabone.net (195.22.205.214)  84.657 ms  57.011 ms mil50-mil30-racc2.mil.seabone.net (195.22.205.252)  56.930 ms

 8  par16-mil26-racc1.par.seabone.net (195.22.210.226)  53.019 ms par17-mil50-racc1.par.seabone.net (213.144.183.32)  62.113 ms par16-mil26-racc1.par.seabone.net (195.22.210.226)  51.995 ms

 9  par8-par17-racc1.par.seabone.net (195.22.210.201)  56.169 ms  54.898 ms par8-par16-racc1.par.seabone.net (195.22.210.205)  52.975 ms

10  te4-7.ccr01.par02.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.1.217)  56.120 ms  54.926 ms  52.991 ms

11  te3-2.ccr01.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.2.237)  61.139 ms te1-2.ccr01.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.1.234)  58.096 ms te2-2.ccr01.par01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.48.70)  56.860 ms

12  te8-7.ccr01.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.2.253)  82.020 ms te3-7.ccr01.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.2.162)  82.983 ms te1-7.ccr01.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.1.121)  72.095 ms

13  te3-1.mpd01.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com (130.117.3.225)  132.961 ms  131.094 ms  130.298 ms

14  * * *

...

30  * * *

cloc3@s939 ~ $

```

com'è il tuo?

----------

## Danilo

e' diverso  :Sad: ((

```

tux ~ # cat /etc/resolv.conf

# Generated by dhcpcd

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

#nameserver 85.37.17.17

#nameserver 85.38.28.72

nameserver 62.211.69.170

nameserver 212.48.4.30

```

```
tux ~ # traceroute www.pippuzzooolo.it

traceroute to www.pippuzzooolo.it (208.73.210.121), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets

 1  192.168.100.1 (192.168.100.1)  44.460 ms  49.362 ms  51.616 ms

 2  host29-61-static.40-88-b.business.telecomitalia.it (88.40.61.29)  55.391 ms  59.322 ms  62.579 ms

 3  r-rm226-vl14.opb.interbusiness.it (80.21.6.40)  66.341 ms  71.312 ms  74.740 ms

 4  151.99.98.170 (151.99.98.170)  78.504 ms  81.783 ms  86.213 ms

 5  crs-mi001-a-crs-rm001.opb.interbusiness.it (151.99.98.102)  100.003 ms  104.588 ms  108.687 ms

 6  host193-8-static.20-80-b.business.telecomitalia.it (80.20.8.193)  110.377 ms  83.011 ms  54.927 ms

 7  mil53-ibs-resid-7.mil.seabone.net (195.22.192.21)  58.240 ms  61.973 ms  65.205 ms

 8  te-2-4.car3.Newark1.Level3.net (4.71.148.9)  292.075 ms  292.133 ms  293.396 ms

 9  ae-32-52.ebr2.Newark1.Level3.net (4.68.99.62)  175.511 ms  189.926 ms  191.015 ms

10  ae-4-4.ebr2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.132.101)  188.809 ms  192.117 ms  195.310 ms

11  ae-72-72.csw2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.150)  149.636 ms ae-82-82.csw3.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.154)  166.286 ms ae-72-72.csw2.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.150)  164.323 ms

12  ae-84-84.ebr4.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.185)  154.592 ms  170.458 ms ae-64-64.ebr4.Washington1.Level3.net (4.69.134.177)  170.522 ms

13  ae-4.ebr3.LosAngeles1.Level3.net (4.69.132.81)  225.255 ms  228.866 ms  238.790 ms

14  ae-63-63.csw1.LosAngeles1.Level3.net (4.69.137.34)  236.935 ms ae-73-73.csw2.LosAngeles1.Level3.net (4.69.137.38)  252.133 ms ae-63-63.csw1.LosAngeles1.Level3.net (4.69.137.34)  238.952 ms

15  ae-44-99.car4.LosAngeles1.Level3.net (4.68.20.198)  245.208 ms  234.171 ms  219.574 ms

16  BANDCON.car4.LosAngeles1.Level3.net (4.71.128.74)  229.091 ms  230.009 ms  233.958 ms

17  208.73.208.14 (208.73.208.14)  237.545 ms  241.144 ms  244.731 ms

18  searchportal.information.com (208.73.210.121)  249.845 ms  253.651 ms  256.399 ms

```

Quali dns usi?

----------

## MajinJoko

Credo sia la terza o quarta volta che te lo si chiede, ma hai fatto sta benedetta prova con una live cd / live usb?

 :Question: 

----------

## Danilo

Non l'ho fatta.

La prova l'ho fatta con winxp e i risultati sono gli stessi.

Appena posso faccio il check con un sistema su cd o usb e riposto.

----------

## MajinJoko

 :Shocked: 

Persino su windows xp?

 :Shocked: 

----------

## Danilo

Si XP sulportatile : una vecchia installazione di 3 anni fae lo uso in vari ambienti e vari settaggi.

Provero' su quella  nuova del fisso.

----------

